
How transactional DDL in your queries can kill your throughput. Postmortem - based2
https://www.joyent.com/blog/manta-postmortem-7-27-2015
======
based2
src
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/4pshdj/how_the...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/4pshdj/how_the_postgresql_transaction_wraparound_can/)

[https://www.postgresql.org/docs/current/static/maintenance.h...](https://www.postgresql.org/docs/current/static/maintenance.html)

